# John Paxson is an icon of the industry (merged)



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

John Paxson is a role model...

John Paxson is a humble genius a kickboxing adonis...

If you don't want him, Seattle will gladly take him.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Do the "right" thing because its the "right thing to do!!!!!

The universe will reward John Paxson and his team based on this principle. 

John Paxson's team will win an NBA championship.

"Paxson hits the THREE"! 

Go Pax!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Paxson knows how to run a basketball team. Doubling your win total in one season is amazing. He has a great feel for team basketball, smart basketball, being competitive and a great eye for talent. 

Paxson is a top 5 GM right now.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Being Isiah's B**** isn't what I call an icon!!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



Chicago N VA said:


> Being Isiah's B**** isn't what I call an icon!!


exactly

Pax got raped TWO YEARS straight by isaiah


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The ROY said:


> exactly
> 
> Pax got raped TWO YEARS straight by isaiah


All I got to say is.. Pax better hope like hell that this works out...

Also as other teams have improved in the Eastern Conference and even in our own division.

I don't see where we can possibly say we improved with this trade?

Tim Thomas? whoever this Jermaine Jackson and Sweetney.. oh brother!!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The ROY said:


> exactly
> 
> Pax got raped TWO YEARS straight by isaiah


Oh yeah, straight up raped. Jamal Crawford did three fifths of sweet **** all for New York last year, while the Bulls cruised into the playoffs.

Well deduced.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



Chicago N VA said:


> Being Isiah's B**** isn't what I call an icon!!



:boohoo: :banana: :boohoo: :boohoo: :banana: :banana: :boohoo: :boohoo: 

Clueless


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

The only thing that can divide a room better than John Paxson is Marmite.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Pax knows what he's doing. Pax has assembled a team that has alot of depth. Sure Curry *could* become an elite scorer or he could have to quit playing basketball, two rather big ifs.

The only thing I don't like about this latest trade is losing AD along w/ Curry. Hopefully there is truth to the rumor that he'll be released and come back to the Bulls. If AD doesn't come back the Bulls are questionable at Center, unless Malik Allen is better than I think.

Eddy's post scoring willl be missed but Othella and Michael Sweetney have some post up moves. Sweetney's post game reminds me a little of Elton Brand. If the Bulls run a formations with the 4 high in the post, they now have very capable jump shooters, both Thomas and Songalia can shoot. 

If AD does come back and the Bulls recieve a 1st rounder, this trade benefits the Bulls. In incense the Bulls traded a potential star bigman or a potential health risk for 2 players that can help now and 1st round pick, that doesn't constitute rape. For those who claim Zeke's greatness, be careful of his track record. There's alot more to building a team than getting star players, look at Portland as an example.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The ROY said:


> exactly
> 
> Pax got raped TWO YEARS straight by isaiah


This trade puts Chicago in great position, for the future. Paxson is looking at the 2006-07 season as the big year, and now he has even more flexability to shape this team into a champion. I'll miss rooting for Curry; but as far as the team goes, this was a move that needed to be done. This season may be a bit of a roller coaster ride; but the seasons after, just got a bit brighter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Lets see, Zeke was great 3 years ago, last year we sang his praises for raping the bulls. So much so, that updates were made and "fire Paxson" threads were started.

Turns out Zeke was not so great. In fact many of us laughed at what all happened last year. Including the trade he made for Rose, weatherspoon, etc;. 

Now all of a sudden he raped us again. So he goes up and down with this bunch of posters. As long as he gets the same results as he did last year and we continue to make the playoffs and build? He can "rape" us more often. 

Many of us predicted doom last year when we traded off out leading scorer. Guess what? It didnt happen. Yet once more we are preaching more doom because we traded off our leading scorer yet again. Ignore the fact that when he was benched with 13 games left the Bulls continued to win without hime. We were better than .500 and that includes the playoffs. 

Eddy is gone and we bring in three players for more depth.

I predict Curry will have a bad year. NY will not make the playoffs. Not this year. They will however win more games but not because of eddy. The fact that Marbury and Q and Jamal may very well shoot them to some wins. Yet they will also lose some because all three shoot them to losses. 

As for us? If AD comes back, we will be fine. However his minutes should be limited. 

I also like the fact that we have 2 FR picks next summer and 3 second round picks. Makes things interesting for possible trades. 

The major thing I do not like about the Curry trade is the fact he could have been used as trade bait for a player like Garnett.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



truebluefan said:


> The major thing I do not like about the Curry trade is the fact he could have been used as trade bait for a player like Garnett.


Nobody, except for NY, wanted him this year. Why would he be that good of trade bait with a fat contract.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

I hereby ask every user on this message board to never use the term "rape" in this context ever again.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*










*YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH*


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



lorgg said:


> :boohoo: :banana: :boohoo: :boohoo: :banana: :banana: :boohoo: :boohoo:
> 
> Clueless


Well that's what your keyboard says!! uke:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*










Gordon @ 3 = reach! Fire Paxson! Fire Skiles! Impeach Ronald McDonald!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The ROY said:


> exactly
> 
> Pax got raped TWO YEARS straight by isaiah


hahahaha


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

How does Pax get raped last year when the Knicks had a losing record, and the Bulls a winning one. I don't understand some of you.

This year, we will see, but I think many of you will eat crow once again like usual.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



Future said:


> How does Pax get raped last year when the Knicks had a losing record, and the Bulls a winning one. I don't understand some of you.
> 
> This year, we will see, but I think many of you will eat crow once again like usual.


Paxson took a 30 win and made it into a 23 win one.

I dunno if IT is a basketball genius, but he has certainly remade his roster, and the Knicks are certainly better off with Curry and Crawford than they would have been with Othella, TT, and Sweetney.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Paxson took this team to the playoffs. NY watched the Bulls last year during the playoffs. 


and we will see whether or not Curry can make that team a playoff team. If Larry Brown can make that guy rebound and play D, then watch it. Who knows if Curry will even be in game shape this year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



DaBullz said:


> Paxson took a 30 win and made it into a 23 win one.


What's the difference? In both cases, you're a flat-out loser. Especially when your 30-win gives every indication that they're not going anywhere. 

Turning a 23 team into a 47 win team is a FAR FAR FAR more significant accomplishment.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



yodurk said:


> . Especially when your 30-win gives every indication that they're not going anywhere



Oh dear, you've asked for it now......


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



ShamBulls said:


> Oh dear, you've asked for it now......


Umm....

Edit?? :uhoh:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



yodurk said:


> Umm....
> 
> Edit?? :uhoh:


Yep, you asked for it.

Now DaBullz will go on a diatribe telling you Paxson was responsible for turning a 30 win team into a 23 win team, but the players (and not Paxson in any way) were responsible for turning a 23 win team into a 47 win team.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



Greg Ostertag! said:


> Oh yeah, straight up raped. Jamal Crawford did three fifths of sweet **** all for New York last year, while the Bulls cruised into the playoffs.
> 
> Well deduced.


we STILL got raped in the trade..no matter WHAT new york didn't do last year..

just like we got RAPED in this trade...no matter what they do THIS year


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



truebluefan said:


> I predict Curry will have a bad year. NY will not make the playoffs. Not this year. They will however win more games but not because of eddy. The fact that Marbury and Q and Jamal may very well shoot them to some wins. Yet they will also lose some because all three shoot them to losses.
> 
> .


LOL with LARRY BROWN as their HEAD COACH, u honestly think they won't be atleast an 8th seed? PLEASE

C Curry / Frey / J. James
F M. Rose / D. Lee
F Trevor Ariza 
G Richardson / Crawford
G Marbury / Robinson

They are GOING to the playoffs man. That's a SQUAD


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



Future said:


> How does Pax get raped last year when the Knicks had a losing record, and the Bulls a winning one. I don't understand some of you.
> 
> This year, we will see, but I think many of you will eat crow once again like usual.


he got RAPED in the trade, PERIOD

how the hell do you guys not understand this? what the knicks did as far as records are concerned isn't the point..we lost some of our best personell for their worst personell so we got RAPED in the trade.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

I still cant believe there are people who think Crawford was our best player. I was glad he was gone, and two years later we have BULLS fans still talking about that chump. It's time to get over him. I liked Eddy and I am sad to see him go, but really, I understand where Pax is coming from. He had to do it. I do not like what we got back but whatever.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Crawford was the best player in the trade and the player with the most potential. Regardless of team records, we lost more talent than we got back, it was STILL a bad deal IMO. People will point to records, but what will they do if NY has a better record than the Bulls this season now that NY finally has some balance to it's roster?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The ROY said:


> he got RAPED in the trade, PERIOD
> 
> how the hell do you guys not understand this? what the knicks did as far as records are concerned isn't the point..we lost some of our best personell for their worst personell so we got RAPED in the trade.


Yea! Wins and losses don't mean anything! The knicks went from 39-43 in '03-'04 to 33-49 in '04-'05! All the while adding the BEST players from the Bulls and completely raping them. Meanwhile, the Bulls went from 23-59 in '03-'04 to 47-35 in '04-'05 even after being raped by said knicks and losing their BEST players.

If that's being raped in a trade, I hope that the Curry deal is more of the same.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



ace20004u said:


> Crawford was the best player in the trade and the player with the most potential. Regardless of team records, we lost more talent than we got back, it was STILL a bad deal IMO. People will point to records, but what will they do if NY has a better record than the Bulls this season now that NY finally has some balance to it's roster?


Who cares if he was the most talented. He did not fit into our schemes and is a ball hog that chucks it up every chance he gets. he also cant play defense. We were a better team without him.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



YearofDaBulls said:


> Who cares if he was the most talented. He did not fit into our schemes and is a ball hog that chucks it up every chance he gets. he also cant play defense. We were a better team without him.


He led the team in scoring, was one of our best perimeter threats, and he had what like 7 assists a game or something? Thats hardly a chucker. And I care that he was the most talented player in the deal, you trade the best talent for the lesser talent then your on the short end of the stick in the deal. Maybe your just not clear on how these things work. We are a better team but it isn't "addittion by subtraction". Meaning, if we would have kept Jamal we would have been even better.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The Truth said:


> Yep, you asked for it.
> 
> Now DaBullz will go on a diatribe telling you Paxson was responsible for turning a 30 win team into a 23 win team, but the players (and not Paxson in any way) were responsible for turning a 23 win team into a 47 win team.


Actually, the point is that if Pax can take the team a big step back while adjusting his roster, maybe you are seeing IT doing the same thing right now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

can you guys quit using the word 'rape'? Use a thesaurus. Unless Isiah or Pax sodomized one another, please don't use it in this context.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The ROY said:


> LOL with LARRY BROWN as their HEAD COACH, u honestly think they won't be atleast an 8th seed? PLEASE
> 
> C Curry / Frey / J. James
> F M. Rose / D. Lee
> ...


Worst defensive team in the NBA quite possibly right there.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The ROY said:


> we STILL got raped in the trade..no matter WHAT new york didn't do last year..
> 
> just like we got RAPED in this trade...no matter what they do THIS year


That might be the most illogical post in the history of the internets.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

For those who don't like Paxson, the Knicks trade should be the issue to hang your hat on. Heck, Paxson doesn't even like it. If he wanted to trade Curry for what he got from NY, he could have done it a couple months ago. It was a bad trade then. It's a bad trade now. The only difference is that now it's a matter of making the best of a failed situation.

I've read some of the posts and there's a little too much "good guy-bad guy" for my blood. For Paxson, the DNA test was a dealbreaker. We can argue about whether it should have been (and you have), but in the end it was. As for Curry, he can make a few million guaranteed this year, and if he's OK, be set for life after his FA payday. He's received competent medical advice saying he's not taking an undue risk. From his perspective, the DNA test could only muddy the waters and cost him money.

I'm a big Paxson fan. I'm confident that he did what he felt he had to do. Unfortunately for him and the Bulls, the only way he can be proven right on this one is if Curry gets sick...or worse.

As for Curry, I don't find the position he took in this at all unreasonable. I suspect I'd have handled it the same way under similar circumstances.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



transplant said:


> For those who don't like Paxson, the Knicks trade should be the issue to hang your hat on. Heck, Paxson doesn't even like it. If he wanted to trade Curry for what he got from NY, he could have done it a couple months ago. It was a bad trade then. It's a bad trade now. The only difference is that now it's a matter of making the best of a failed situation.
> 
> I've read some of the posts and there's a little too much "good guy-bad guy" for my blood. For Paxson, the DNA test was a dealbreaker. We can argue about whether it should have been (and you have), but in the end it was. As for Curry, he can make a few million guaranteed this year, and if he's OK, be set for life after his FA payday. He's received competent medical advice saying he's not taking an undue risk. From his perspective, the DNA test could only muddy the waters and cost him money.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you again, and I think this is pretty much on the money.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

I'm obviously in the minority here , but i think the bulls(Paxson) did as well as can be expected considering the situation i find fault with him for his genetic crusade, but he got some good things back from the knicks, and possibly AD back as well, but i'll beleive he comes back when i see it.

and despite what happened recordwise the bulls lost the crawford trade , crawford is still signed for 6 more years , and i dont think anyone the bulls got for crawford or anyone they traded for what they got for crawford will be in the rotation this season , othella should be behind songalia ...who should be behind sweetney...so people should really stop chirping about it , the bulls got basically nothing for crawford that helps them 12 months later .

for curry the bulls got another 22 year old who can play , a 28 year old former 6th man with a huge ending deal and possibly the big guard who can play along gordon in the 2nd unit, I'm far more enthusiastic about the possibilities that the bulls will benefit from this deal after next season and beyond.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The ROY said:


> we STILL got raped in the trade..no matter WHAT new york didn't do last year..
> 
> just like we got RAPED in this trade...no matter what they do THIS year


Did we get raped if he dies?
Did we get raped if 16 pts 5 boards is all he amounts to?
Did we get raped if he has to retire.

Pax played the safe hand. We'll still be competitive, in great position for next year, and prolly make the playoffs.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



Da Grinch said:


> I'm obviously in the minority here , but i think the bulls(Paxson) did as well as can be expected considering the situation i find fault with him for his genetic crusade, but he got some good things back from the knicks, and possibly AD back as well, but i'll beleive he comes back when i see it.
> 
> and despite what happened recordwise the bulls lost the crawford trade , crawford is still signed for 6 more years , and i dont think anyone the bulls got for crawford or anyone they traded for what they got for crawford will be in the rotation this season , othella should be behind songalia ...who should be behind sweetney...so people should really stop chirping about it , the bulls got basically nothing for crawford that helps them 12 months later .
> 
> for curry the bulls got another 22 year old who can play , a 28 year old former 6th man with a huge ending deal and possibly the big guard who can play along gordon in the 2nd unit, I'm far more enthusiastic about the possibilities that the bulls will benefit from this deal after next season and beyond.


Interesting take. I hope you're right, but I'm not as optimistic - and I'm consistently supportive of Paxson.

I also think transplant's post was spot-on. But I have to spread more reputation points around before giving to transplant again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

I don't want to get into the crawford deal again but in my opinion Paxson did the best given the circumstances. Many painted Pax as if he was holding a gun to Curry's head to take the test or else but who accomodated who here? Curry got the money and the years and gets to play with his best friend and doesn't have to take the test. 

The thing is Curry did not want to be a bull. There was no hope of him re-upping so might as well get something in return. Anything. and Sweetney is perfectly acceptable at the very least. Paxson did the next best thing, after re-signing Curry, by getting someone he pursued last year.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



lorgg said:


> Did we get raped if he dies?
> Did we get raped if 16 pts 5 boards is all he amounts to?
> Did we get raped if he has to retire.
> 
> Pax played the safe hand. We'll still be competitive, in great position for next year, and prolly make the playoffs.




Would it really pain you to use the word lynched instead? I'm sure George won't mind.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Robbed.

The nasty end of the stick

She didn't tell you her name was L-O-L-A, Lola

Shaken down

Raw deal

Over a barrel

Bent over and spread 'em

(Just some synonyms to try)


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



ace20004u said:


> He led the team in scoring, was one of our best perimeter threats, and he had what like 7 assists a game or something? Thats hardly a chucker. And I care that he was the most talented player in the deal, you trade the best talent for the lesser talent then your on the short end of the stick in the deal. Maybe your just not clear on how these things work. We are a better team but it isn't "addittion by subtraction". Meaning, if we would have kept Jamal we would have been even better.


Sure, he was the most talented but he is/was very inconsistent. The simple fact is though that now it is over and done with. Do you really want Crawford back here when we have Gordon, Duhon and Kirk? I sure as heck do not. It makes no sense to keep talking about it especially considering Crawford hasn't really changed from the time he was a Bull to now.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



YearofDaBulls said:


> Sure, he was the most talented but he is/was very inconsistent. The simple fact is though that now it is over and done with. Do you really want Crawford back here when we have Gordon, Duhon and Kirk? I sure as heck do not. It makes no sense to keep talking about it especially considering Crawford hasn't really changed from the time he was a Bull to now.


Your right he is inconsistant. Probably something to do with not taking up organized ball until halfway through HS. It is over and done with but when someone tells me what garbage he is I feel compelled to respond. I'd take Crawford back in a NY minute...no pun intended. But of course thats not gonna happen. Actually Crawford has changed some. I saw a lot more defense and a lot more penetration from him in NY and I expect we will see even more this season. Hey, you brought it up man!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



DaBullz said:


> Robbed.
> 
> The nasty end of the stick
> 
> ...


Don't forget "buggered". I've always been a big fan of that one, and it is sorely under-used.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



DaBullz said:


> Robbed.
> 
> The nasty end of the stick
> 
> ...


LOL.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



ShamBulls said:


> Would it really pain you to use the word lynched instead? I'm sure George won't mind.


Sadly, I've already tried (and failed) to get the other moderators to ban people from using the word "rape" in that context. I don't think rape is a funny joke, but I guess that puts me in a minority.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

I think Pax has a wonderful eye for young talent but has alot to learn about how he handles his business and how the press works. Too much dirty laundry aired out in the press and not one of his deals hasnt been telegraphed a week before it happens. His talking to the press on this whole Curry situation caused major friction and loss of leverage. It was a rookie mistake. Hopefully he will learn.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



ace20004u said:


> Your right he is inconsistant. Probably something to do with not taking up organized ball until halfway through HS. It is over and done with but when someone tells me what garbage he is I feel compelled to respond. I'd take Crawford back in a NY minute...no pun intended. But of course thats not gonna happen. Actually Crawford has changed some. I saw a lot more defense and a lot more penetration from him in NY and I expect we will see even more this season. Hey, you brought it up man!


Just responding to others


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



RP McMurphy said:


> Sadly, I've already tried (and failed) to get the other moderators to ban people from using the word "rape" in that context. I don't think rape is a funny joke, but I guess that puts me in a minority.


In practice I agree. But then I think of George Carlin asking us to think about Porky Pig raping Elmer Fudd and have to concede he's got a point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

*****-slapped

owned

Pwned

sloppy seconds

Suckered

Had his lunch money taken away from him

Plundered

Sacked

Fleeced

(More synonyms)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



RP McMurphy said:


> Sadly, I've already tried (and failed) to get the other moderators to ban people from using the word "rape" in that context. I don't think rape is a funny joke, but I guess that puts me in a minority.



I'm a very powerful person. Well, sort of. OK, not really. But if we can start a real movement behind that, we can win.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



DaBullz said:


> *John Paxson* *****-slapped *DaBullz and his club*
> 
> *John Paxson* owned *DaBullz and his club*
> 
> ...


Works for me.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



ace20004u said:


> Your right he is inconsistant. Probably something to do with not taking up organized ball until halfway through HS. It is over and done with but when someone tells me what garbage he is I feel compelled to respond. I'd take Crawford back in a NY minute...no pun intended. But of course thats not gonna happen. Actually Crawford has changed some. I saw a lot more defense and a lot more penetration from him in NY and I expect we will see even more this season. Hey, you brought it up man!



Who the hell cares when he took up organized ball?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The Truth said:


> Who the hell cares when he took up organized ball?


Big props to you for having an avatar repping one of the funniest and most underrated movies ever made. Cuckaw back at you.

"Bob, you're the zero in the car."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



The Truth said:


> Who the hell cares when he took up organized ball?



lol. pull up a comfy chair and uncle ace can tell you all about how jamal learned to play basketball in his driveway.

btw, i also repped you for your avatar. classic movie!

"On the run from Johnny Law... ain't no trip to Cleveland."


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



mizenkay said:


> btw, i also repped you for your avatar. classic movie!
> 
> "On the run from Johnny Law... ain't no trip to Cleveland."


"Grace thinks I'm a failure."

"What? What has she ever accomplished in her life that's so great?"

(For those not blessed with having seen this film, you'd have to actually see Grace to get the joke. In other words, rent the damn movie. :banana: )


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



rlucas4257 said:


> I think Pax has a wonderful eye for young talent but has alot to learn about how he handles his business and how the press works. Too much dirty laundry aired out in the press and not one of his deals hasnt been telegraphed a week before it happens. His talking to the press on this whole Curry situation caused major friction and loss of leverage. It was a rookie mistake. Hopefully he will learn.


the ONLY reason pax took it to the press was cuz Rose and Curry tried to use the press as leverage in the first place! Pax likes to keep all negotiations behind doors... even if they're going troublesome... like tyson's deal


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Paxson (as Bulls GM): 70-94 (.427)

Zeke (as Knicks GM): 62-74 (.456)


Will Paxson improve to catch Isiah?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



nanokooshball said:


> the ONLY reason pax took it to the press was cuz Rose and Curry tried to use the press as leverage in the first place! Pax likes to keep all negotiations behind doors... even if they're going troublesome... like tyson's deal


Funny, I didn't hear Rose or Curry on the Score. Unlike Pax.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



kukoc4ever said:


> Paxson (as Bulls GM): 70-94 (.427)
> 
> Zeke (as Knicks GM): 62-74 (.456)
> 
> ...


What you should be asking, also, is who was dealt the better hand at the start?
..and ...Who had the injury problems..JW, EC?


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



RP McMurphy said:


> Sadly, I've already tried (and failed) to get the other moderators to ban people from using the word "rape" in that context. I don't think rape is a funny joke, but I guess that puts me in a minority.


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



johnston797 said:


> Funny, I didn't hear Rose or Curry on the Score. Unlike Pax.


Cause they are busy in NY counting money. OR busy spending already.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

didn't want to start yet another eddy thread...


from Sports Illustrated *A game of Life and Death*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/chris_mannix/10/04/curry.knicks/index.html




> After five long years the New York Knicks finally have their center. Nine players have manned the pivot since Patrick Ewing was traded in 2000, a largely forgettable group that included journeymen centers Luc Longley and Felton Spencer, and power forwards Kurt Thomas and Othella Harrington. Those names are no more than memories now after the Knicks dealt for the Bulls' 22-year-old pivot, Eddy Curry, on Monday night. Gone are the days of trying to fit a power forward into the middle. Curry is a true center with the kind of skills that have been absent from Madison Square Garden since Ewing was last seen firing those baseline jump shots. Isiah Thomas got his man -- and all for the low, low price of agreeing not to submit Curry to a test that could save his life.
> 
> But you know what? This is unquestionably the dumbest, most irresponsible move in the history of the NBA.
> 
> ...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



lorgg said:


> What you should be asking, also, is who was dealt the better hand at the start?
> ..and ...Who had the injury problems..JW, EC?


Paxson felt the hand he was dealt was good enough to guarantee playoffs.

And, the motto of the first season was "no excuses!" So.... no excuses!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



mizenkay said:


> didn't want to start yet another eddy thread...
> 
> 
> from Sports Illustrated *A game of Life and Death*
> ...


This article, while passionate, does nothing to make the DNA test a lot more accurate and meaningful than it is in real life, it contains lots of incorrect medical commentary (namely the other athlete deaths he cites, none of which have anything to do with HCM), it completely ignores the very well-regarded medical opinion on which the league and the Knicks are letting Eddy proceed, and it leaves out that DNA testing by an employer is against the law in New York and 40 other states, and will likely be made illegal nationwide in the near future.

The author also seems to have the risk-averse worldview of an 80-year-old woman. I hope he works from home, 'cause, you know, it's _scary_ out there.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

Dr. May, did you read this today in the New York Times? 

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/05/sports/basketball/05knicks.html



> Lisa Salberg, the founder and president of the Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy Association, a patient advocacy group, said the Knicks were taking *"an incredible risk, not only from a business point of view but on the human side."*
> 
> Salberg lectures nationally on the subject and is co-author of a book with Dr. Maron. A cardiomyopathy patient herself, Salberg said she was troubled by the Knicks' decision.
> 
> "I'm really concerned that they keep up on this and they don't let it slide," she said. "I don't want to see a catastrophic event on a basketball court. And right now, we're setting things up potentially to see that catastrophic event. I'm hoping that it never happens. The one way we could feel a little more confident is to have the genetic test."



just another point of view.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



mizenkay said:


> Dr. May, did you read this today in the New York Times?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/05/sports/basketball/05knicks.html
> 
> ...


My God, that woman's life is a sad tale. So many of her relatives have HCM or have even died or been incapacitated. Many of her family members have been diagnosed with HCM.

http://www.hcma-heart.com/WCMS/index.php?lisa



> My grandfather suffered sudden death at the age of 43 on the eve of my father's high school graduation in 1953. My father attempted CPR to save his father, to no avail. My paternal great aunt suffered a massive stroke, secondary to HCM and died at 52. My uncle suffered sudden death in 1990 at the age of 48.
> 
> In the spring of 1995, my sister began to experience what we now think was congestive heart failure. In June she suffered cardiac arrest. At the age of 36, she was brain dead and our grieving family donated her organs. She left behind her 2 children ages 10 and 13. Her daughter was diagnosed with HCM at the age of 9.





> I was diagnosed with "IHSS"/(now HCM) at age 12 after a murmur was detected at a school physical. I was on no medications until the age of 19. I was put on inderal which was later switched to verapamil, and finally to corgard. Three weeks after my wedding at the age of 21, I suffered a stroke, secondary to Subacute Bacterial Endocarditis.





> My father, age 69, also has HCM and has been cardioverted nearly a dozen times before receiving his ICD in 2002. I have other family members who also have HCM. Thanks to genotyping we now know who in my family carries the gene.


I can understand why she would have the fearful viewpoint that she does.

I have not heard any similar stories from Curry. No stroke for Curry. No family members dying from these types of heart issues. Only a whispery rumor of Curry's mom having a heart-attack at some point, which Curry denies. Curry has not been diagnosed with HCM, nor have any of his family members for all we know.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



mizenkay said:


> Dr. May


Nothing fosters understanding and discussion better than a cheap shot.



> , did you read this today in the New York Times?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/05/sports/basketball/05knicks.html
> 
> ...


Yup . . . I'm sure she's thrilled her organization is getting its day in the sun. I feel badly for her having clinical HCM, but I disagree with her implication that people who DON'T have clinical HCM need to live the same way.

And notice the only really meaningful, non fretful/speculative part of what she said -- keeping on top of this and not letting it slide. What matters is that Curry's heart is constantly monitored, and that would have to happen regardless of the result of a DNA test.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



mizenkay said:


> lol. pull up a comfy chair and uncle ace can tell you all about how jamal learned to play basketball in his driveway.
> 
> btw, i also repped you for your avatar. classic movie!
> 
> "On the run from Johnny Law... ain't no trip to Cleveland."


OK kings and queens of esoterica, WHAT MOVIE ARE YOU QUOTING????


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> OK kings and queens of esoterica, WHAT MOVIE ARE YOU QUOTING????


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> OK kings and queens of esoterica, WHAT MOVIE ARE YOU QUOTING????



Bob: Wha - why is there tape on your nose? 
Dignan: Exactly! 


bottle rocket was the first film by wes anderson. co-written by owen wilson. they made a 16 minute short that they tried to get into sundance, but it was rejected. james l. brooks heard about it, viewed it, got them the money to do it, and the rest is history.

Cu-KAW


----------



## EasyMoney (Nov 24, 2003)

*Curry = ********

Is this kid that dumb or what? Life has no dollar amount on it, I would rather live poor till my late 80's, then die in my 20's with millions!!! What about his child, doesn't anybody think about this? The Bulls offered him a 3 year contract at or around 19 million, plus a 50 year at 400,000 a year which is 20 million, if he had the heart condition. They were willing to offer him 6 years 70 million if the test came back ok. To me this is a no brainer, take the test and make sure you can spend the millions and raise your child!!!! 

This article sums it up pretty well http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/chris_mannix/10/04/curry.knicks/index.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: John Paxson is an icon of the industry...*

EasyMoney, i merged your new thread into this one where the article has already been posted and is being discussed.

ScottMay, sorry that was a cheap shot.

now back to our discussion of Paxson, DNA testing, Eddy Curry, and the underrated movie Bottle Rocket. CU-KAW!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Curry = ********



EasyMoney said:


> What about his child, doesn't anybody think about this?
> 
> take the test and make sure you can spend the millions and raise your child!!!!


----------

